# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Operation Flashpoint - Red River (2011)(скачать)

## wezzy21

Жанр: Action FPS
Разработчик: Codemasters
Издательство: Codemasters
Тип релиза: RePack
Лекарство: не требуется
Язык интерфейса: русский (текст) и английский
Размер: 3,77 Гб

Афганистан и Китай стоят на пороге войны. Долины, горы и поселения Таджикистана, территория которого разделяет враждующие государства, вот-вот станут передовой, где сойдутся в кровавом бою солдаты Народной армии освобождения, бойцы местных сил сопротивления и морские пехотинцы армии Соединенных Штатов. Ваш отряд морпехов способен переломить ситуацию. Каким образом - решать Вам!

Особенности RePack`a:
- Удалено лого разработчиков
- Медиа-контент не перекодирован
- Автоустановка доп. ПО
- Для установки необходимо 512 Мб ОЗУ
- Время установки: ~8-10 мин.

Особенности:
- Если придется туго, вас поддержат массированным огнем с земли с помощью минометов, гаубиц и бомб, оснащенных комплектом JDAM, с воздуха — вертолетов AH-1Z и штурмовиков A-10
- Зарабатывайте опыт и используйте его для улучшения оружия, экипировки и способностей
- Выберите специализацию по душе - гранатометчик (Grenadier), разведчик (Scout), пехотинец (Rifleman), пулеметчик (Automatic Rifleman)
- В бою учитывайте сильные и слабые стороны каждого класса
- Почувствуйте себя настоящим морским пехотинцем и испытайте свои силы в динамичной сюжетной кампании, состоящей из трех частей

Системные требования:
- Операционная система: Windows XP, Vista, 7
- Процессор: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 ГГц или AMD Athlon 64 X2
- ОЗУ: 1 Гб (2 Гб для Vista и 7)
- Видеокарта: GeForce 7800 или ATI X1800
- DirectX 9.0с
- Свободного места на HDD: 6 Гб

Установка:
1. Смонтировать образ в программу эмулятор (Alcohol 120% или Daemon Tools)
2. Установить
3. Соpдать профиль Game For Windows Live (если имеется, пропустить этот пункт)
4. Приятной игры!
Включение русских субтитров: Настройки - Настройки игры - Отображать субтитры - ВКЛ

Регистрация профиля Game For Windows Live:
1. Войти в игру и нажать на клавиатуре HOME
2. Нажмите Создать новый профиль
3. Опустите ползунок в низ и нажмите Создать локальный профиль
4. Ввести имя профиля и отправить
5. Готово!
Скриншоты*Скрытый текст*


[Letitbit] - скачать
[Shareflare] - скачать
[DepositFiles] - 1 2

----------

